# ID please



## Armo6 (Aug 8, 2013)

A work colleague of mine found this little fella today while digging under some machinery. We it in a safe location and let him on his way. Could anybody give me an I'd on him. It was hard to get a good pic. Was found in Mossman North Queensland. 

Thanks


----------



## myusername (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like a yellow faced whip snake but hard to see.


----------



## Armo6 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah sorry I will try and get another picture of the head I have.


----------



## Firepac (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree, it's not a particularly good photo but looks like Yellow Faced Whip.



Armo6 said:


> Yeah sorry I will try and get another picture of the head I have.



That would certainly help.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like a juvie western brown look at stripes behind head


----------



## Armo6 (Aug 8, 2013)

that's a bit better


----------



## saratoga (Aug 8, 2013)

My guess would be a keelback based on the keeled dorsal scales


----------



## jase75 (Aug 8, 2013)

Its not a Keelback or Yellow faced whip, its a Juvenile Eastern Brown. Head shape is a give away.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSydney (Aug 8, 2013)

Its a Keelback.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 8, 2013)

keeeeeel


----------



## Thyla (Aug 9, 2013)

It's amazing how you can take two photos which excludes both loreal scale and rostral scale views. It cannot be Western Brown Snake based on it's location being outside their distribution.
It doesn't look speckled enough to be a keelback to me. I haven't seen juvenile keelbacks backs, are these similarly speckled?
Eastern Brown juvenile sounds spot on. It's got the black head and neck with orange/red patches and head shape does look like eastern brown.
I'm going with eastern brown but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Bushman (Aug 9, 2013)

saratoga said:


> My guess would be a keelback based on the keeled dorsal scales


I agree that it's most likely to be a Keelback (_Tropidonophis mairii_) for the same reason. 
If you enlarge the first photo, keeled dorsal scales are visible. 
This effectively eliminates_ Pseudonaja_ sp.


----------



## eipper (Aug 9, 2013)

The shape of the frontal does'nt look like a Tropidonophis to me. But there is a lot of variation in this sp north south. The keeling on the scales helps to indicate it may be a keelback, but without a clear side on head shot I am not 100%


----------

